# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Gopher Snake

## jasonw

I wanted to share a screen capture from some footage I am working on

----------

_shelliebear_ (02-15-2011)

----------


## 06gt

thats a cool pic i like how you caught the tongue!!

----------


## jasonw

Thank you. I wish I used the high speed camera, it would have done so much better but I am happy with the footage anyway. I am posting it right now.

----------

